# has anyone heard of a re-instatement to a different dpt?



## scungie (Jun 20, 2002)

Has anyone heard of being lay'd off, but then being reinstated by another dept, not a layoff or lateral, but a reinstatment? Everyone at civil service has been layed off, so they dont know...wondering if anyone else has.

I have heard one instance 25 yrs ago where an officer was hired by Wakefield, wanted to lateral to Malden, Wakefield denied the lateral, but Malden hired him anyways, so he just quit Wakefield, he was considered a re instatment, but I am looking for something more recent or with more substance


----------



## Burner1 (Jul 30, 2002)

I don't have the Massachusetts General Law Chapter and Section, but it is a direct appointment. If an individual served on a Civil Service department, then leaves, the appointing authority (i.e. Mayor, Board of Selectmen, etc.) can directly appoint that individual to thier Civil Service community. Civil Service Legal can give you more info if you submit your questions in writing. I just went through looking into ways of getting on my local department, as my city is NOT a Pension Reform community. The only way I could get back in is by this process, it is up to the Mayor to "directly appoint" me.


----------



## scungie (Jun 20, 2002)

well I did put it in writing, like I said, there was a ton of layoffs in Civil Service too, so i didnt get an answer, all that I got was a letter stating that I am still available to for the re-employment list in the community i was laid-off from, but thank you Burner, nice to know someone else knew about it


----------



## Guest (Jan 13, 2004)

I heard of about 4-5 MBTA cops did this 3 years ago under O'Loughlin when he wouldn't let them lateral to Worcester. They resigned their appointment at the T and were directly appointed to Worcester. I hope these poor guys weren't just laid off out in Worcester. Shoulda' stayed if you ask me. The T isn't a half bad job considering all the other lay offs this state has experienced.

http://groups.yahoo.com/group/MassachusettsCopRant/
33 members and still no busted teeth.


----------

